# We all drive to sites, remember car safety too!



## Taxed Mind (Jun 20, 2009)

Thought I would share this with you as it remains so vivid in my memory even though it happened a while back. It is sensible to remember that we are all out on the road diving to and from sites and the asphalt is a dangerous place.

I was driving to a site in my car travelling about 80mph when I was overtaken by a landrover pulling a massive RIB (Rigid Inflatable Boat) on a trailer. It must have been doing well over 90mph, incredible. Not surprisingly the trailer started to snake across the road. They got it under control and lost it again. This happened several times over a few miles, before eventually the whole lot was sweeping over all 3 lanes and hard shoulder. Nothing could keep going like that and at last the whole lot rolled.

Incredibly it was a police vehicle and a brand new inshore lifeboat, all wasted by two police officers who could not follow the speed regulations. Lesson one don't be stupid when towing stuff. Lesson two strap all loose stuff down and wear your seatbelts. The driver was in the luggage compartment covered in crap like ropes, chains, tools and the boats anchor if I remember correctly. Not nice stuff to be rolling around with!

Drive safely,

TM


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jun 21, 2009)

Two nights ago,6/19, I saw a landscape trailer side swipe a car. The landscaper was in the right turn only lane and when the light went green he tried to merge into the left lane, idiot. I was a couple vehicles back a couple drivers and I were on the horn to no avail. The trailer ran down the side of the car knocking it into the other lane. Fortunately no one was hurt and there were no other vehicles involved.


----------

